
While it defies U.S. government, Apple abides in China and reaps big rewards - JohnTHaller
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-apple-china-20160226-story.html
======
farzadb82
As far as I know, In the US, Apple has always fully and willingly complied
with legal requests for data stored on it's servers. Even in this specific
controversial case, Apple handed over the relevant data to the authorities
upon legal request.

Where they are drawing the line is to "break in" to their customers' devices
upon legal request. As far as I can tell from this article, there is nothing
to suggest that the Chinese government has ever made such a request.

It is therefore very misleading of this article to compare the requests as if
they are the same and to suggest that Apple is complying with similar requests
in China while denying the US government.

------
13thLetter
Is anybody shocked by this, really? Tim Cook knows very well that he will
suffer absolutely no penalty for grandstanding against the U.S. government; in
fact, it earns him and his company nothing but good press. Meanwhile his
customer base will stand by his side (even as they obediently vote to re-elect
the same government that's making the demands) and the government whose
electoral base is those same customers will huff and complain but in the end
do nothing.

But standing up against the Chinese government? Those guys may actually
_respond_ in some fashion. That principle actually carries some financial
risk. Can't have that. China gives the orders and Cook's knees can't hit the
ground fast enough.

------
a3n
I wonder if the FBI might ask China to help break into the phone(s) in
question.

------
ck2
Oh sure let's downgrade the US to Chinese standards.

Apple deserves criticism for this but don't give US politicians ideas about
doing what China does.

I think there are plenty congresspeople that would like to be China for a day.

